

Google Bans Developer, Developer bans Chrome Extension - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/google-bans-developer-for-using-pseudonym-and-developer-stop.html

======
esrauch
Interesting that they are publishing that he is 16 considering that Google+ is
currently limited 18+ for the "field trial"

